#kubuntu-council 2018-04-16
 * acheronuk runs upgrade tests
<tsimonq2> Qt 5.9.5 landed. \o/
<tsimonq2> Ooh, Debian 12 will be "bookworm"
<acheronuk> wow. xenial and artful upgrades worked ok
<acheronuk> had to fix some niggles, but not bad
<valorie> oh, you tested that already?
<valorie> good
<valorie> thought of doing it, forgot
<acheronuk> installed just about every kde thing in the repo ins some VMs, then did do-release-upgrade -d on them
<acheronuk> found a few file conflicts, but otherwise smooth!
<acheronuk> people repeating that will still help though. may have missed some stuff
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk 16.04 to 18.04?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yep
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Awesome!
#kubuntu-council 2018-04-18
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Who has access to the Facebook and G+ accounts?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I have access to the G+ and youtube brand account, but that seems differnet to the one mparillo uses
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> which is weird
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It's all one Google account.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> no, it's not
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://plus.google.com/u/0/107577785796696065138
<acheronuk> and https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/112102796730023795852/+KubuntuPodcast
<acheronuk> the main account and podcast account have become seperate somehow
<acheronuk> I guess as the 2nd was linked from Rick's account?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yea that is different.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> not essential we sort that, but would be less confusing if we can
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yea tbf the Podcast is dead and even the telegram room has been changed. So I think we can get rid of that and just use one Kubuntu G+ account.
<mparillo> I think "my" G+ account came from JR.
<mparillo> Also, I saw https://plus.google.com/+KubuntuPodcast so I grabbed https://plus.google.com/+KubuntuLinux (No, I could not simply grab +kubuntu or +Kubuntu), for "my" G+ page.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> That one has a lot of followers!
#kubuntu-council 2018-04-19
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, The other is linked as a 'brand account' to manage our youtube channel
<Mamarok> I was wondering: does anybody ever look at the Kubuntu chat on Facebook's messenger? Doesn't seem so, maybe we should disable it and indicate other means of contact. Since pretty everyone has a smartphone they can as well use Telegram, no?
<Mamarok> I just checked all tne PMs on Messenger, none was ever answered,. so I disabled the messenger option. Now we should tell people other means of contact
<acheronuk> Mamarok: to be honest, I wouldn't know where or how to use it!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Neither do I.
#kubuntu-council 2018-04-20
<ricktimmis[m]> I have arranged for an article to appear in Linux Magazine, with a Kubuntu 18.04 cover disc.
<ricktimmis[m]> I will be drafting the article next week, it will be a review of Kubuntu with the focus on Plasma Desktop and activities. I will share it for review here when I have the first draft. They've asked for around 2000 word s
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ricktimmis[m], No pressure then!
<ricktimmis[m]> He he, it's talking in paper format, my specialty
<ricktimmis[m]> #GoodStuff
<mparillo> Activities are a key Plasma differentiator.
<valorie> nice!
 * valorie volunteers to edit
#kubuntu-council 2018-04-21
<valorie> huh, checked the calendar and the RC was supposed to come out yesterday
<valorie> never saw any such thing or any talk of one
<tsimonq2> The RC doesn't "come out"
<tsimonq2> Also
<tsimonq2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2018-April/001243.html
<tsimonq2> "We will shut down cronjobs and spin some RC images late Friday or earlySaturday once the archive and proposed-migration have settled a bit,and we expect everyone with a vested interest in a flavour (or two) anda few spare hours here and there to get to testing to make sure we haveanother uneventful release next week.  Last minute panic is never fun."
<valorie> ah, I remembered an announcement from before
<valorie> I guess that is it
<valorie> ish
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Help test the 18.04 RCs! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2018-April/004438.html
#kubuntu-council 2018-04-22
<valorie> wow, I'm back in time to help!
<valorie> cool
<mparillo> In the -devel channel, tsimonq2 is telling us to wait a bit.
<valorie> https://kubuntu.org/news/bionic-18-04-release-candidate-images-ready-for-testing/ <--- tweet , g+, etc.
<valorie> I doubt we get testers from FB
<valorie> i'll do the kubuntuforums
<valorie> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/987859201870315520
<valorie> couldn't do the forums
<valorie> dang thing still isn't letting me login
<valorie> I'll write to Paul again, sheesh
<valorie> meanwhile I'll eat dinner while downloading
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCYzlz8Xqio
<mparillo> It is mostly a just-the-facts review, but I think it well illustrates BB. G+'d
#kubuntu-council 2020-04-13
<valorie> upgrading the focal beta machine rn
<valorie> I have a video meeting to host today and thought using both machines might be useful
#kubuntu-council 2020-04-14
<RikMills> valorie: sorry to hate on kmail, but you don't have to build it :P
<valorie> well, I haven't used it for years
<valorie> stopped sending mail .... while reporting that it had
<valorie> tried everything fossy
<valorie> went to gmail and there I remain
<valorie> eventually I may set up kmail again and see if it can lure me back to "real" email
<RikMills> Yeah, email clients are not great nowaways somehow
<valorie> I get why companies want them
<valorie> after re-reading the phab, and now that you've got the new PIM in
<valorie> perhaps we can do some testing and decide whether or not to add back to our ISO for 20.10
<valorie> maybe by then the gmail cr*p will be fixed
<RikMills> It won't. that was in the kaccounts packages which are not part of this PIM update, and still are not great
<valorie> well, part of it is bad policy, and there is work to streamline the policies
<RikMills> and honestly, it is too late. final freeze is in 2 days, and that phab discussion was not based on us having OLD PIM, just any PIM
<valorie> they are overly verbose which gives Google the willies, I guess
<valorie> 20.10 I said
<valorie> not the upcoming
<RikMills> I think best option is to nicely document how to install PIM
<valorie> you've already given your all to get qt and the other new stuff in
<valorie> for which you deserve laurels
<valorie> and kudos
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> thank you for your great work
<RikMills> oh, sorry, I misread the version! thanks :)
<RikMills> then yes, that discussion can be had
<valorie> that will give us plenty of testing time
<valorie> whenever we get to "life as usual'
<valorie> which I can hardly remember
<RikMills> Trump will have it back to normal in just a few weeks ;)
<valorie> riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight
<valorie> like Boris did
<valorie> we're still testing less than 1% of people here
<valorie> no possible way to get back to normal with that pitiful number
<RikMills> yep, much the same here. it is short term'ish coming back to bite us hard
<RikMills> *ism
<valorie> so many of these "we're #1! 'leaders'" are getting bit
<valorie> or rather, their populations
<RikMills> you would hope that would lead to change, but sadly I suspect the public in their countries suffer from the same short term memory loss, and may not fully punish them
<valorie> well, and so many power grabs taking place right now, under the radar of the public
<valorie> hard for me to know what's going on the minds of most murricans, out here in my liberal bubble
<valorie> one of my friends tried to talk me into watching the trump show every day "because it will make you feel better"
<valorie> !
<valorie> it would leave me fuming, instead
<valorie> "you don't have to watch it on FOX, you can watch on CNN" like that would make a difference
#kubuntu-council 2020-04-15
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/akademy/status/1250343349208248320
#kubuntu-council 2020-04-16
<valorie> I'll make it to Akademy after all
<jphilips> hi valorie and team
<jphilips> how is GSoC going
<valorie> well, I'm having to bug mentors to make choices
<valorie> they are stubborn!
#kubuntu-council 2020-04-17
<valorie> @ahoneybun stay safe in the blizzard!
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Blizzard?
<valorie> @ahoneybun -- perhaps my sources exaggerated a bit
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> how are you?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm fine and we only had light snow yesterday.
<jphilips> @ahoneybun: did you get a chance to finish off the stuff in the google doc?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I have not.
#kubuntu-council 2020-04-18
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @Sick_Rimmit KDE Promo people want to know if the Focus can be promoted as a collaboration with them, or something like that. Maybe you could join their group to discuss? https://t.me/joinchat/AEyx-0O8HKlHV7Cg7ZoSyA
#kubuntu-council 2020-04-19
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Hmm. This company no longer exists! https://kubuntu.org/vendors/
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://kde.org/hardware
<valorie> wow
<valorie> 4 years ago
<valorie> ah, I'm glad they added Zareason
<valorie> I bought a lappy from them years ago with Kubuntu on it
<valorie> and took shipment of it at the first (and last) Ubuntu conf I ever attended
<valorie> I wonder if Nimbusoft ever kicked any money our way?
